# Would Travis eat here?



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34541305

*New York tipping: Restaurant group to eliminate practice*

But they are increasing prices by up to 35%


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

No because it is no longer cheaper than other locations. He wants no tip and low prices. The a-hole should go to the food bank or a soup kitchen. This way the former Uber drivers there can whoop that ass!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Increase fares by 35% and watch riders call cabs instead. Great idea!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> Increase fares by 35% and watch riders call cabs instead. Great idea!


Cab $2.20 a mile. And I think it goes up a little at night.
Uber $1.10 a mile.

Uber increased by 35% $1.49 a mile. Still less than 68% of cost of cab. NOT INCLUDING TIP TO CABBIE!

So why would riders call cabs if Uber's price increased 35%?

This us Houston btw. May vary by market but I'm guessing 35% additional is still cheaper than cabs in most markets.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't tip cab drivers either


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> I don't tip cab drivers either


Well that makes you a jerk but it doesn't change the fact that 35% still has Uber being much cheaper.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

A jerk? Lol ok.


----------

